# Socialize For Facebook



## papa smurf151 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is a social application that allows you to access your Facebook page. It has been heavily themed.

There are seven versions that I have made. Red, blue, green, pink, purple, yellow, and gold

The application has a black background and different color text depending on which app you have purchased

It is in the market. Go to the paid apps in social or search for SOCIALIZE.

Please Let me know what you think and if you have any questions or problems

Pictures

*Pink*
























Purple

















Blue

















Gold

















Red

















Green


----------



## TXDavidJ (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats, you modified the official Facebook app. Please don't claim this as your app, please give credit to the Facebook app developer for providing the app that you modified. Way to go! =)


----------

